# Has anyone heard of GREEN MUSH for pets by Health force?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been reading some good results people have had with this product. I'm curious. What do u think?
Amazon.com sells it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Before I fed it to my dog, I'd have to know where their ingredients come from. There are several similar supplements on the market today both for humans and dogs. This was made for their pet rat. 

Because it contains kelp, you would have to monitor your dog's iodine levels, and it also contains alfalfa and burdock which are great blood cleansers, but might have a blood-thinning effect. That could be good or bad, depending on your dog's health.

My main problem with this product is that it is mostly wheat and barley - two gluten grains which have no place in a dog's diet. They claim it is organic, but is it certified organic? 

IMO, you are better off spending the money in feeding your dog good quality food than messing around with these expensive supplements, unless your dog is ill. JMO.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

THANKS:thumbsup:


----------

